# Placa LED para luz trasera Moto



## Kissler (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola!

Estoy pensando en intentar liarme hacer algun invento para la luz trasera de la moto , es fama ya dentro de las Mito's que funde mucho las luces de posicion/freno . En un año que llevo con la moto he fundido ya 4 bombillas. 

Mi pregunta es partiendo de que son bombillas las cuales tienen que dar posicion y freno a la vez como podria hacerlo ? Si mal no recuerdo llegan 3 cables a la parte del piloto trasero entiendo que sera 2 positivos y 1 negativo (no lose...)

Partiendo de mi poca sabiduria de electronica aprendida en Batx y CFGS STI hace años ya sin practica alguna.. habia pensando poner X leds rojos de los normales de 5mm o asi en forma cuadrado o redonda (luz de posicion) y en medio algun high power de 1 o 3W para cuando toque el freno haga mas luz. 

El tema es que nose como hacer el diseño me podrias hechar alguna mano? que componentes adicionales necesitaria? Con colocar un regulador a 3V para los leds normales y otro regulador a 6V para los de 3W es suficiente?

Los Led's son estos que como los ocmpre en china y tardan 3 semanas pues mejor que vayan ya viniendo 

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200533908810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220746311155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Quizas digais que porque los compro alli.. pero aunque si es cierto que los primeros son baratos en cualquier sitio los segundos en tienda española son carissimos.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Mar 1, 2011)

Si, estaria bueno que hagas eso, seria mejor...
Mira, para el tema de los leds, si pones cada uno con su respectiva resistencia, no tiene porque quemarse..


----------



## Kissler (Mar 1, 2011)

No valdria si pongo un regulador de esos para todos los leds? asi seguro que siempre llegaria el mismo voltaje no?

Si alguien me puede ayudar hacerme el diseño , xq no tengon ingun programa y nose si colocarlos en serie en paralelo o como.. estoy muy perdido hace muchissimos años que no tocaba nada de esto.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola.

Los LEDs no se excitan por voltaje, sino por corriente. Esto es debido a que los LED son diodos y no focos o bombillas (resistencias).
Si vas a excitar LEDs con voltaje, debes poner una resistencia limitadora de corriente, para asegurarte que por el LEDs no pase más corriente de la indicada (típica).

Por ejemplo, si tienes una fuente de 4.5V y deseas alimentar un LED de 3V.

*Rled= (Vcc - Vled) / Iled*
Vcc= fuente de alimentación
Vled= voltaje del LED
Iled= corriente del LED (Iled típica = 20mA ó 0.02A)

Rled = (4.5V - 3V) /0.02A = 75 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los LED no se deben pone en paralelo (es decir, ánodo con ánodo y cátodo con cátodo), cada LED debe tener su resistencia limitadora.
Los LEDs se puede conectar en serie, que también tiene una resistencia limitadora.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo, este invento ya lo tenia en mente, lo que pasa es que los led son caros y al final desistir, si pretendes llevarlo a cabo decite que los led de pirañas son los mejorcitos

Bien el circuito es sencillo solo necesitas 2 resistencias y 1 diodo

Los led los colocas todos en serie y abajo te pongo una imagen de como hacerlo, pero ojo el esquema que te he puesto es muy basico y esta diseñado para 12 led, ya para mas led tendrias que hacer calculos y bajar la resistencia

En ese esquema sale una conexion un poco rara mixta pararelo-serie, pero no le hagas caso, imaginate que estan todos en serie, es decir pata positivo de un led con negativo de otro.

La resistencia si quieres puedes cambiarla del negativo al positivo de abajo y asi lo ves mas facil, pero ponla antes del diodo.

Si la tension es 12v al pasar pos dos resistencias bajara y hara que alumbren menos los led, pero al poner el otro positivo sin resistencia este hara iluminen todos como si frenaras.

El unico inconveniente que le veo es que al estar todos en serie si funde uno no encendera ninguno

Bueno ya los expertos que lo modifiquen, yo en su dia lo probe y funcionaba con 12 led, pero desisti por el trabajo que conlleva y por el dinero que sale


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Mar 1, 2011)

No es necesario tanto lio, como nos dice aqui nuestro amigo..
Es mucho mas sencillo de lo que piensas, mira..


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

decir que el Voltaje entrada con 12V de la bateria , tambien decir que lo que necessito es que haya una luz de posicion y al darle al freno encienda mas fuerte.. de hay que pense en poner X led normales conectados al cable + de posicion y conectar unos high power de 3W (estan los links arriba) con el + del freno . Asi cuando frene se encenderan los dos high power de 3W y creo que se notara la diferencia de luminosidad , el tema es que yo habia pensado que envezde poner tanta resistencia no seria mas facil coger un regulador 78XX para dejar fijo el V y si eso ya pondria tambien algun pussible de 1A por ejemplo.  El problema es que nose como hacer el diagrama para montar esos leds normales y esos 2 high power. Me podeis hechar un cable con esto plis :S

Gracias


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

Kissler dijo:


> decir que el Voltaje entrada con 12V de la bateria , tambien decir que lo que necessito es que haya una luz de posicion y al darle al freno encienda mas fuerte.. de hay que pense en poner X led normales conectados al cable + de posicion y conectar unos high power de 3W (estan los links arriba) con el + del freno . Asi cuando frene se encenderan los dos high power de 3W y creo que se notara la diferencia de luminosidad , el tema es que yo habia pensado que envezde poner tanta resistencia no seria mas facil coger un regulador 78XX para dejar fijo el V y si eso ya pondria tambien algun pussible de 1A por ejemplo.  El problema es que nose como hacer el diagrama para montar esos leds normales y esos 2 high power. Me podeis hechar un cable con esto plis :S
> 
> Gracias



El esquema que te he puesto es para posicion y freno, no te tienes que comer el coco con estabilizadores de tension ni led hig power, usas todos los que quieras en menos potencia con resistencias y luego cuando metes el otro positivo de freno este va sin resistencias y aplica el maximo de corriente para los led, es el mas sencillo solo usas 2 resisitencias te lo vuelvo a poner, pero si quieres el diagrama con el 78xx tambien te lo pondre que lo tengo por aqui, pero para 4 led y tendria que modificartelo te dejo los dos para que los veas

El basico que te comente es que esta en amarillo, ahora si quieres ver un esquema basico para el 7808 te pongo uno para 4 led sencillo y ya tu le añades led y vas modificando valores de las resistancias, es que como no se cuantos led vas a poner y de que potencia y voltaje, no te pudo ayudar mas en esto


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nooo flaco, disculpame, pero te estas complicando la vida de una manera muy tonta.
Vos usa ese esquema que te pase, y agregale la cantidad de leds que sea necesaria, si le pones un regulador de tension, vas a terminar quemando un monton de leds...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Mm entonces para no complicarme mas la vida.. como veis que use 4 de los del segundo enlace que puse en el primer post? sera suficiente? o pongo 6 de esos? creo que sera mejor que no colocar unos 20 de los otros.. menos que soldar y menos de todo no?

o puedo comprar 5 de estos  y si acaso ya que pedi los otros 2 de 3W pues se los añado solo para el freno 

High power Led 1 W Red 
Spectral Line Half-Width  620-630nm
Forward Voltage   2.0-2.5V
Viewing Angle   140 deg
Forward Current   400mA
Forward Voltage   1W
Luminous Intensity  40-50Lm 

Asi no tengo que soldar tanto y solo valen 6$

Como lo veis entonces porner los 5 leds estos con la resistencia para la posicion y luego poner los 5 sin resitencia mas los otros 2 de 3W (link en el primer post) , como quedaria el diagrama? Investigando esta mañana vi un tio que me parece hizo algo similar y segun veia en la foto del acabado aparte de tenerer resistencia tenia diodos .. porque motivo?
Van2lero sino te cuesta mucho podrias mirar de hacerme un diagrama para entenderme a la hora de construirlo con esto que te he dicho? sino ya mirare aver jejeje

Por cierto a la hora de hacer placas recuerdo en el instituto que usabamos lo del acido y eso.. han sacado algo mas moderno ? que no me veo yo ahora con los acidos y eso .. sino tengo mas remedio pues si jeje

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Mar 2, 2011)

No te va a quedar otra que usar el acido jaja
Pero no te compliques flaco, no necesitas hacer una plaqueta al pedo..
A cada patita del positivo del led le soldas una resistencia y despues unis las patitas restantes de todas las resistencias..
Despues agarras y con otro cable, unis todos los polos negativos O catodos, no se como le llames, de los leds y lo conectas al negativo que te viene..
Despues el led ese grande, lo conectas al negativo general y al positivo que viene con la señal de freno..
Te estas rompiendo la cabeza al pedo..

Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Estoy en paro desde hace 1 semana.. tengo tiempo para comerme la cabeza  , no obstante si decia lo de la placa era xq intentar hacer la forma de dentro del foco trasero y de esta menra puedo dejarlo todo enfocando hacia afuera jeje si lo hago soldando cable sobre cable luego nose como enfocare bien los leds hacia el cristal del foco trasero. Con una placa pues sera mas facil pienso yo  

Thx!


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

Aca en España existen unas placas prefabricadas con muchos agujeros y puntos para soldar, solo tendrias que ir colocando led y unirlos por dentras como quieras, podras usar distintas posiciones de la manera que lo coloques

Te pongo una foto de una que tengo ahora en la mano

Lo del esquema cuando tenga un poco de tiempo te lo hago para que lo montes sin problema

Que ahora voy a comer te dejo la foto de la placa que te solucionara muchos problemas y luego la recortas con una sierra pequeña de la forma que quieras


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Gracias Van2lero ! Me harias un gran favor si me hicieras eso! Tampoco tengo tanta prisa ya que como compre a china los lets esos high power que aqui valen una pasta .. me tardaran 2 o 3 semanas en llegar. Lastima que seas de cadiz sino te invitaba una birra 

Bueno pues mañana bajare alguna tienda aver si consigo esa placa. 

Graciass!


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola:

Si quieres usar un regulador de tension, te recomiendo que uses el LM317 de este modo (mira la imagen adjunta); asi creas una fuente e corriente constante.
En el PDF que te adjunto habla sobre este tipo de circuitos...

Si lo aces con las resistencias, cuidado con la potencia a disipar! si pones a cada led su respectiva resistencia intenta hacer las series mas largas posibles:
Por egemplo:

 Vcc ---/\/\/---|>|--|>|--|>|--|>|---0v

 12v -----         R -----------                   4 x LED                   ------------

Con R, por egemplo, 220Ω; circulan aproximadamente 20mA... asi, menos trabajo para soldear y menos potencia a disipar...

Tambien mencionar que la tension de los coches no son 12v exactos... En este otro post estan mis calculos sobre esto... ademas creo que llegamos a una conclusion interesante...

sobre los LED de 3W, aunque pongas los 2 en serie, si no me equivoco la potencia a disipar en la resistencia limitadora seria de al rededor de 4,5W... 
Personalmente no me gusta esto de calentar resistenciasy malgastar energia asi que te recomendaria que a los de alta pontencia les pusieras un Driver de LEDs... como este por egemplo... aunque hay varias web donde dan mas opciones...

Personalmente lo haria de este otro modo: Pondria los dos LED de 3W (si es suficiente con uno pues uno, si hace falta mas, pues mas) y con las luces de posicion encendidas, los tendria trabajando a "medio gas", y cuando toque frenar, los iluminaria a tope... te propongo este circuito, que es una pequeña modificacion del circuito en el que estoy trabajando... no quiero liarte, ya que es un poco comlicado... pero bueno, para que veas mas opciones...

Lo he simulado y esto es lo que me da:
Con el pin de freno a 12V circulan 620mA; con el freno a cero: 280mA; y la eficacia es aproximadamente del 80%

Un saludo


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola,

Es possible que me haya flipado comprando led's y luego solo con los 2 de 3W voy sobradissimo (nose lo que son 100Lm asi que no puedo opinar) el caso es que viendo el segundo diagrama eso es todo lo que tendria que montar? Si es asi creo que mis nociones entonces son nulas porque no me entero de nada o lo veo muy complicado 

Gracias de todos modos. 

P.D. Los drivers estos que comentastes cual es su funcion exactamente? los venden ya hechos? 

Saludos


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, te dejo este esquema que creo que es mas o menos lo que quieres hacer, ya me comentas como te fue

Saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 2, 2011)

Lo de los lumen, candela... yo tampoco controlo muy bien, pero creo que 100Lm es bastante...

Lo de los driver estos de PWM son conversores de energia, es decir, si la eficacia es del 80% para conseguir 3,2W en la salida solo consumes 4W "indiferentemente" de la tension de entrada, practicamente seria algo asi:

Si pones dos LED de 2,5v@650mA en serie: una carga de 5v@650mA=3,25W si conectas el driver (de eficacia 80%) a 12V seria (aprox) 4W@12v=333,3mA; es decir la "magia" esta en que con una corriente de entrada de 333,3mA consigues a la salida 650mA, y el driver solo se "come" 800mW...

Si, los venden, en eBay, aqui por ejemplo


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

hace tiempo tambien hice un brico para colocar intermitentes led sin necesidad de resistencias solo con reles para led si te interesa algo ya sabes, avisas, pero ya necesitaria el esquema electrico de la motocicleta


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Gracias a todos!
El tema de intermitentes led's .. si estaria bien pero ahora nose que le pasa que los de un lado no funcionan .. me robaron la moto me la dejaron un poco ñap y la arregle como pude pero el tema de los intermitentes ni idea.. ya probre de cambiar el rele y nada... ya solo me queda comprobar que justo donde el interruptor del manillar salga bien la señal por que otra cosa :S

Sigo sin entender la funcion de los driver's estos  pero si decis que son necesarios los comprare...

Realmente la idea de el1ct era buena y correcta.. pero ya que me tengo que comer con patatas los 5 led's de 1 W .. lo usare.. si alumbra mas.. pues mas que me veran  lo que como decis que 100lm son suficientes .. creo que cojere el esquema de van2lero que esta perfecto pero envezde 5 y 3 usare 4 y 2 .

Podeis hacer una explicacion para tontos de los del driver (creo que ya la hiciste pero sigo sin enterarme) si el regulador de voltaje (78XX) hace por ejemplo que siempre saque X voltios con esto lo que conseguire es que siempre saque X A ? digamos que asi me puedo ahorrar poner fusible?

Saludos

http://cgi.ebay.es/DC12V-24V-3W-LED...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33658e4301

Este va bien no? tengo que comprar uno para cada led ?

Entonces alfinal quedaria el circuito con el 78XX y el driver? los pongo lo primero de todo no? en este orden


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si deseas usar regulador de voltaje, se puede implementar


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

Ese circuito driver tiene pinta de ser un alimentador continuo de potencia,es como los balastos para los xenon da una buena descargita, te cuidado con tocar el condesador ese cuando este cargado que hace cosquilla te lo digo por experiencia y te vas a reir mucho mucho mucho

Yo que tu probaba primero el circuito que te mande y si ves que se te cae de potencia el led porque la bateria se quede corta, que lo dudo porque la bateria por muy poco que de da 6ah amperios hora y tus led son de 650mA x 2 los high power de 3w y 400mA X4 los de 1w, mas que sufuciente.

Yo probaria el circuito basico y barato y si no veo que vaya bien entonces meteria eso, pero una especie de fuente de alimentacion en una moto es mas consumo y por consiguiente mas gasto de bateria con lo que igual el alternador no carga lo suficiente el gasto generado y un 78xx es absurdo que quieres que te diga porque la moto ya tiene uno que es a 12v y se llama precisamente asi Regulador. 

Asi que si ya tienes una corriente regulada a 12 v lo unico que necesitas es hacer calculos para 12 v y listo, no que si pones uno de 5 de 8 o de 10 ahora tendras que hacer calculos a ese voltaje y tendras que calcular cuantos amperios da el regulador y si te va a aguantar porque no sabes todavia los amperios que da tu bateria

Deberias empezar por ahi para implementar algunas cosas mas complejas.

Bueno para lo que quieras aqui estamos

Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Pues la moto es una Mito la bateria es una de 12V 9A , entonces me aconsejais que lo hago simplemente con led y resistencia no? sin reguladores y drivers ni nada no? lo del regulador lo decia por que pense que habria algun 7803 y con 3V asi me evito poner resistencias no? lo decia por acerlo lo mas sencillo possible en cuanto a cosas a soldar y tal . 

Pensaba que si ponia 12V --->7803 (si existe) ---> el driver ese que regula los A (para evitar poner un fusible entiendo ya que los A siempre son iguales) y luego los leds que yo quiera.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola.

El LM7833 es de 3.3V. 
Nuevamente te digo los LEDs no se activan con voltaje, ya que son diodos y no son focos o bombillas. Los LEDs se excitan con corriente.
Los focos si trabajan con voltaje, ya que son resistencias.

Si sigues con la idea de no usar resistencias, toma en cuenta cuanto cuesta una resistencia y cuanto cuesta un LED.
Por donde yo vivo, es más barato comprar resistencias por cantidad, que por unidad (es decir, si compro 10, me cuesta igual que comprar 1), cosa que no ocurre con los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 2, 2011)

Para! que te estas liando... lo de los driver no es necesario; es otra opcion.

En el post #15 lo que hago es analizar 3 opciones, desde la mas sencilla; la de las resistencias, despues los reguladores de tension, hasta la opcion de los driver PWM.

1.-Si quieres poner con resistencias solo; bien, haz los calculos y ya esta. Tambien tendras que calcular la potencia de las resistencias (puede que necesites resistencias grandes). Ten en cuenta que la corriente de los led es proporcional a la tension de alimentaciona (la bateria). 

2.-Si quieres hacerlo con reguladores, mejor, como dije antes te recomiendo el LM317... en forma de "regulador de corriente", tambien cuestion de preparar el circuito. Echale un vistazo al PDF. Con los reguladores no tendrias que preocuparte por la seguridad de los LED, pero puede que el regulador necesite un disipador... los de 3W con regulador seguro que necesitan disipador.

3.-Si lo haces con "driver" PWM, perfecto, puedes comprarlos, o fabricarte uno. Estos no te preocupes por la seguridad ni la disipacion; claro que los LED tienes que disiparlos igual.

No se como es la moto, pero supongo que tambien tendras que tener en cuenta el espacio, y cuantos LED te caben, por eso digo que utilizes unos LED a "medio gas" con las luces de posicion y "a tope" cuando frenes.

Los driver LED son "mini fuentes de alimentacion", donde (generalmente) la salida es una corriente en vez de una tension, esto generalmente (quiza haya alguna excepcion) utilizan el metodo PWM para regular la corriente.

PD: no te preocupes por el consumo, y en lo que esto implica al a bateria, seguro que la bombilla que le vas a quitar era de mas vatios...

un saludo.


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2011)

Buenas, no se compliquen la vida con reguladores que para estos usos no hacen falta para nada...

En esta pagina haces los calculos introduciendo los datos de tus leds para los arreglos que vallas a hacer. 
En la parte de source voltaje pones 14.4V .

Yo use los mismos leds para posición y stop use 12 leds de 5mm de alto brillo.

Te dejo el esquema y una foto.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 2, 2011)

Kissler dijo:


> Pues la moto es una Mito la bateria es una de 12V 9A , entonces me aconsejais que lo hago simplemente con led y resistencia no? sin reguladores y drivers ni nada no? lo del regulador lo decia por que pense que habria algun 7803 y con 3V asi me evito poner resistencias no? lo decia por acerlo lo mas sencillo possible en cuanto a cosas a soldar y tal .
> 
> Pensaba que si ponia 12V --->7803 (si existe) ---> el driver ese que regula los A (para evitar poner un fusible entiendo ya que los A siempre son iguales) y luego los leds que yo quiera.



Los amperios te los pedira las bombillas que pongas, te explico

si pones 10 led y piden 3 amperios tu bateria los dara sin problemas
si pones 10000 led y piden 20 amperios tu bateria se vendra abajo

No es que por poner un 7803 vas a tener asegurado voltaje siempre de donde no los habia, sino que el 7803 garantiza una cantidad de voltios fija, esto serviria si tu moto no tuviera un regulador de corriente y viniera del alternador la corriente, por ejemplo los ciclomotores antiguos que a medida que dabas puño se encendia mas la bombilla, para evitar eso se usa el regulador, pero ya tienes uno, por eso lo veia absurdo y lo de la fuente constante como es el driver este tambien porque tu bateria da una cantidad de amperios horas, esos circuitos son para aparatos mas precisos y no veo que un led sea muy preciso, te lo digo yo que estoy harto de montarlos.

solo que si vas a cambiar el esquema que te di y poner 4 de 1w y 2 de 3w, si ves que te ilumina mucho en posicion, subele la resistencia de los 4 en serie, porque al quitarle un led que hacia un consumo los 4 te van a subir un poco de intensidad, bueno ya la resistencia vale muy barata, hasta que des con la quieres

Saludos y cuando lo hagas pon fotos jejeje



djwash dijo:


> Buenas, no se compliquen la vida con reguladores que para estos usos no hacen falta para nada...
> 
> En esta pagina haces los calculos introduciendo los datos de tus leds para los arreglos que vallas a hacer.
> En la parte de source voltaje pones 14.4V .
> ...



De que me suena a mi ese esquema? jajaja bueno no es exactamente igual yo he puesto los 4 en serie para no hacer tanto consumo de bateria, pero en paralelo tambien iran muy bien, por cierto quedan muy bien

Enhorabuena


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2011)

Si, es medio parecido al tuyo, aunque no entendi muy bien tu dibujo.

Creo que es lo mas razonable, simplicidad/precio/resultado...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Okey!!! pues ya ha quedado todo claro! en cuanto a lo del precio del driver o el regulador (el driver ya compre uno para un invento que quiero hacer.. (quitar la luz de cruze y poner un led de 10W) y me costo menos de 1€ y el driver pues costaban 2 o 3 € tampoco me supone mucho gasto gastarme 20e en todo sin con eso me entretengo unos dias cunde mucho mas que dos cubatas . El caso es que pensaba que usando regulador y driver todo era mas "seguro " y mejor hecho que no usando solo resistencias. Pero si aconsejais lo otro pues nada asi lo hare .

Gracias de nuevo

Por cierto que programas hay sencillos para realizar los diseños de circuitos?

Esto es lo que me referia que tenia en mente de hacer segun lo que me habias ido diciendo

(esta  hecho a paint perdon)







Realmente es tonteria hacerlo asi? esta mal hecho en algo? repito que si asi seria mucho mas seguro no me importa gastarme 5e en los reguladores y drivers


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2011)

Si deseas poner regulador, adelante, pero para el caso es totalmente innecesario.

Como tambien veo innecesario poner un led de 10W en la luz de giro, el disipador que llevan esos bichitos es enorme como para meterlo en un giro, y de verdad lo necesitan, calientan bastante...

Con respecto a esos drivers, son unas porquerias chinas, y se queman de solo mirarlas, y en ese caso no tienen arreglo.

No te compliques la vida ni gastes al en vano, usa solo unas resistencias y 1 diodo.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 2, 2011)

Si ese es otro tema que tengo en mente... como enfriar el led ese.. ya queme uno  ahora estaba pensando ponerle el regulador el driver (para que todo sea al dedillo) y de una tarjeta grafica vieja he cojido un dipisador con un miniventilador aver como hago el apaño.. Si se que son tonterias todas estas cosas pero mi hobby siempre a sido trastear  Como en el estudio que tengo en casa la iluminacion esta hecha con leds SMD 5050 

P.D. Ahora viendo mi paint .. podria usar solo un 7833 para  todo no?


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Podrias alguna confirmarme que el esquema que hize arriba esta bien hecho? una duda que me asalta por la cabeza el regulador son 3 ||| , la de la izq va el voltaje entrada , centro - , y derecha Vsalida no? hay que usar si o si la del medio? en el caso de mi diseño que deberia hacer los dos cables negativos de cada regulador unirlos y al negativo de la bateria?

Gracias


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno Kissler... no quiero te ofendas, pero creo que ese diagrama es una ensalada... _como dije antes_, no mezcles las cosas, no es necesario poner regulador si pones driver, o poner diriver si pones regulador; si te fijas en las especificaciones del driver, hay un rango de voltaje 12v-24v , de modo que, si lo vas a usar entre ese voltaje, no hace falta regulador de voltaje (y de echo, si quieres usarlo con mas voltaje, te recomieno que compres otro driver, especifico para ese voltaje; no que pongas un regulador para reducir y regular el voltaje).

Si quieres hacerlo solo con resistencias, ya te han posteado unos circuitos bien majos; lo que dice Djwash me parece perfecto; haz los calculos sobre 14,4v que es el voltaje del regulador del dinamo o alternador (o lo que sea) y despues como indica en el circuito que puso; haz series de 4 LED con su respectiva resistencia, y pon dos entradas una que pase por la resistencia, y otra sin la resistencia o con el diodo (creo que el diodo no es necesario)

Y ya me estoy repitiendo... lo que pensaba escribir a continuacion _ya lo dije antes_...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Okey, tampoco queria ser cansino , como dije antes si queria usar reguladores era para evitar resitencias.. por ejemplo si los led trabajan a 3V pues poner un 7833 de esos y justo detras los leds sin resistencias , pero bueno gracias y ya no molestare mas .

Hasta otra


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 3, 2011)

Tranquilo, no es molestia, y si tienes mas dudas pregunta... 
Bueno y agradeceria que cuando termines nos cuentes como quedo y compartas la experiencia... y si te surge alguna duda al hora de montarlo, aqui estaremos ; )


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Una ultima duda y si se que soy pesado y que se desviara del tema principal pero es que esto tambien lo hago como aprender algo mas y no ir a lo sencillo de poner resitencia y olvidarme.. realmente siempre me gusto la electronica pero alfinal lo fui dejando ... volviendo al tema de los reguladores, si envezde usar un 78XX que te da el voltaje exacto , mirando tu pdf del LM317L que por lo que veo es regulable entre 1,25V y 40V entiendo que segun la R que pongas en la salida puedes variar la I , pero como varias el V? o simplemente tu puedes regular la I y te dara el V en funcion de la R e I que haya?

Gracias


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 3, 2011)

La tension que tengas en la carga, dependera integramente de la carga; esto quiere decir que si pnes por egemplo un diodo LED la tension dependera de la curba del diodo, dependiendo de la corriente que circule por ella:






Un "pequeña" de chapa sobre los reguladores:

Tecnicamente el LM317 te da un voltaje fijo de 1,25v... es decir, es un regulador de tension, esta tension de 1,25v que se da entre los terminales "output" y "ADJ/GND" de modo que si el regulador hace que entre estos dos puntos haya una tension de 1,25v y si nosotro ponemos una resistencia, entonces estamos haceiendo que en la resistencia caiga una tension constante, y como la resistencia es la relacion de R = V/I entonces conseguimos que por esa rama circule una corriente constante (mencionar que por el pin ADJ practicamente no "circula" corriente o dicho de otro modo la corriente que sale en el regulador deste el pin ADJ es tan pequeña (100uA) que se considera que ese punto es solo un punto de referencia, asi que no hay que dejarlo "al aire"). 
Llegados a este punto si unimos el terminal ADJ con un LED tendremos una fuente de corriente constane. 
En cambio, si unimos ese terminal con la tierra (GND o 0v) a traves de una resistencia, tenemos una corriente constante circulando por una resistencia, lo cual nos da una tension constante entre la tierra (0V) y el terminal ADJ del integrado, y como hemos dicho que entre ADJ y OUT hay 1,25v entonces en el siguiente esquema entre 0v y out habra: 1,25v + la tension que caiga en R2; donde la tension de R2 es: la corriente que circula por esta rama (1,25v/R1) multiplicado por la resistencia de R2; Vout = Vref + Vref * R2 /R1






Tambien subo la imagen del datasheet donde tiene en cuenta la corriete de referencia, la cual he despreciado en los calculos anteriores.

Tambien tienes que tener en cuenta que el regulador deve tener en su entrada una tension mayor a la de salida, en el datasheet dice que esta tension deve ser de 3v; entonces por ejemplo con el LM317 como regulador de corriente; (en vez de poner R2 pones el LED) con 12v, podrias (respetando los valores del fabricante) alimentar un LED de: 12v-3v-1,25v=7,75v maximo, es decir, si los led rojos tienen una caida de tension de aprox 2,2v LEDs podras poner en serie = 7,75v/2,2 = 3LED y medio, es decir respetendo la teoria puedes poner menos de 3 LED en serie por rama, (aunque puede que con 4LED en serie tambien funcione sin problemas)... yo te recomiendo que si vas a poner mas de una serie (mas ramas, como dice en el PDF que puse antes), por ejemplo 3 series de LED rojos, pongas series de 3LED (por 3 series = 9LEDs) con una pequeña resistencia para cada serie, de por ejemplo 10Ω, (por la seguridad de los LED), y si los LED son de 20mA calcules la resistencia del regulador de corriente para 20mA x 3 series = 60mA ; asi con un regulador alimentas 9LEDs; es decir, mas o menos lo que dice en el PDF ese (aunque luego dice que uses transistores, yo ceo que si los LED son "iguales", con una resistencia de 10Ω no va a fallar ninguna rama... claro que, si pones solo una rama no hace falta resistencia ni nada).
Aunque si queres poner transistores como dice en el PDF, mejor, que para algo son.

puff! aunque no resulte atractivo; espero que alguien lo lea...

Un saludo


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Pues lo he leido detenidamente , faltaria mas que me dediques eso y no lo lea jeje , lo que alfinal no voy a usar tantos LED's como coji los high powers aquellos que supuestamente son de bastante luminosidad. mi intencion es usar a lo maximo 6 , los 4 de 1W y los 2 de 3W (aunque mirando las caracteristicas le enviado al chino un msj porque ponia V 2- 2,6 y I 650mA eso no llega a 3W haciendo P = V.I ) asi que finalmente pues hare de esos 6 , pero bueno aver si no tarda mucho en llegar los leds de china y me podre poner a liarme con ello, de momento solo estoy haciendo conjeturas y aprovechando el tiempo libre que me da ahora que estoy en el paro.

Por cierto porque en la imagen tiene condensadores?

Ahora voy a comer algo y luego mirare de hacer el diagrama aver que tal

Gracias

Gracias de nuevo

Bua ara estaba mirando el tema de hacer que de los 6 led's en total 4 vayan a medio gas y cuando frene se enciendan los 2 grandes mas vayan a tope los otros 4 pero usando el LM317 y realmente con esto si que me lio jeje

Me parece mas sencillo poner este regulador LD1086V33 que da 3,3 y poner una resitencia para los de medio gas y nada a los otros y prou ( si acaso un fusible de 1,5A que si se funde se cambia rapido)


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 3, 2011)

Los condensadores se usan para dar estabilidad, filtrar las altas frecuencias (ruido)... Digamos que el condensador almacena las cargas electricas (culomb) donde la capacidad del condensador (de almacenar cargas) en Faradios es de = culomb / voltaje (cuanta carga puede acumular por unidad de voltaje), de modo que, si aumenta el voltaje el condensador absorve electrones y si se reduce el voltaje, el condensador entrega electrones... yo lo entiendo asi, pero, tambien tiene una formula matematica: i (t) = C * dv(t)/dt

En muchos circuitos veras condensadores pequeños, de 0,1uF (normalmente) al lado de circuitos integrados, lo mas cerca posible, creo que esto se hace para evitar ruidos; el efecto es de un filtro pasa bajos... por ejemplo; si vas a usar un driver LED de esos, te recomendaria que en la entrada de este (en la alimentacion), pusieras un condensador de aprox 100uF (electrolitico), ya que este tipo de drivers exijen picos cortos de de corriente (alta frecuencia), y como el cable ideal no existe, este tiene un efecto inductivo y resistivo... asi cuando el driver necesita un pico de corriente, el condensador se lo da (se "descarga"), y despues cuando el driver no necesite un pulso (hasta el siguiete ciclo) el condensador se carga, hasta que otra vez le pida el pulso... haciendo un poco como de intermediario, suavizando los cambios bruscos de tension que este tipo de cargas producen.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Oki perfecto eso si me interesa asi que añado el condensador a la lista... lo que por ultimo y lo digo enserio el1ct  que demasiado me has ayudado, no acabo de entender es porque dices que es tonteria poner un driver y un regulador? ami modo de ver con el regulador consigo que siempre tenga un V constante (cosa que si pongo solo resitencia no) y el driver por lo que entendi de lo que dijiste lo que hace es darte una I constante no? o acaso el regulador tb da una intensidad constante? y el driver por el contrario da aparte de la intensidad tambien un voltaje constante? vamos yo entendia eso regulador = V constante , driver = I constante  , por lo tanto si pongo las dos pues es lo idea.. ahora bien si las dos cosas dan V e I constante ahora entiendo tu cabreo de decir.. pero que hace este tonto 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí tienes un circuito con fuentes de corriente constante para cada hilera de LEDs.
Cuando se presiona SW1 por cada hilera de LEDs fuye la corriente típica (20mA). Esto es debido a que Q3 se pone en saturación, eliminado la caida de voltaje en la resistencia R3.
El voltaje de referencia de 1.5V se puede hacer con el LM317.

Tal vez esto te puede servir como idea para LEDs de mayor corriente




Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo ZIP tiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno... varias razones:

Si con un regulador consigues un voltaje constante, pones una resistencia, y consigues una corriente constante; de acuerdo a la ley de ohm V=I*R. 

Por otra parte, se supone que el driver no necesita una tension regulada, es decir, aunque su entrada oscile entre 12v y 14v se supone que te tiene que dar la misma corriente en la salida.

Asi que no es necesario poner las dos, pero hay mas, como hemos dicho para que el regulador funcione bien, en el datasheet se especifica un "Dropout voltage" que es la diferencia de tension minima que tiene que haver entre la entrada y la salida del regulador, es decir el regulador necesita consumir minimamente esta tension (que en la serie L78xx es de tipico de 2v y en el peor caso (max) 2,5v) es decir si en la entrada tienes una tension de 12v a la salida tendras en el mejor caso 10v y creo que el diver (si es el de 12v-24v) prefiere 12v no regulados a 10v regulados. Y aunque utilices un driver de menos voltaje, seria un montaje finissimo, pero innecesario... Ademas estas mermando la capacidad que tien el driver de entregarte esa tension con una buena eficacia, ya que tu estas consumiendo energia (y generando calor) en la regulacion de la tension.

La fuentes de corriente (que puedes construir con reguladores) tampoco necesitan una tension regulada en la entrada, ellos te regulan la salida, y te la regula para que siempre haya una corriente constante...

Un saludo


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Okey ! entonces tonteria si los drivers van (y realmente he visto por ebay) casi todos a 12V-24V y yo necessito 3V no me sirve de nada.. en cuanto a lo del regulador yo me referia mas que a constante a que se que siempre va a ser exacto el mismo , no me fio de que la moto de un voltaje constante y pueda dar excesivos picos.. cosa que la resistencia tambien se comeria esos picos no? pero el regulador no..  No estoy discutiendo nada ehh no quiero dar esa impresion lo mas minimo os respeto ya que vosotros sabeis y yo soy un meno aprendiz de hace dos dias como aquel que dice. Lo unico que aun a sabiendas que se que la manera facil es con resistencias y prou.. como tengo tiempo libre y tampoco me importaba gastarme 10€ mas pues me gustaba hacerlo un pelin mas complejo y asi entrenrme aunque sea tonteria paa el uso que se va a dar pero que esta bien hecho como se suele decir jeje estoy en paro con tiempo asi que darle las gracias a ZP jeje creo que alfinal el driver me lo ahorrare por que eso tendria que comprarlo en el ebay y tarda mil y si decis que esos no convencen.. encambio el regulador valdra 1€ y lo puedo conseguir en la tienda de aki en bdn.

Thx

Pero como vengo diciendo aun tengo dos semanas en que me vengan los led's rojos .. los que tardara 0, en llegar sera el high power que pondre como luz de cruze a la moto
Forward Voltage  9-10V
Forward Current 900mA
Luminous Flux  700-750LM

Ya se me fundio uno a los 5 min de uso.. pense que fue por algun pico de tension o algo pero luego ya me dijiste que se calientan como dios... asi que he comprado un 7809 para dejarlo a 9V clavados por si acaso y de una gforce 3 ti he sacado el disipador y ventilador aver como consigo hacer el invento 
ah por cierto el driver se llama asi siempre tiene algun otro nombre? si busco en ebay way sale facil pero si miro por ejemplo en farnell nose como buscarlo.

un ultimo P.D y solo si os apetece si veis que soy cansino sudar de mi enserio ejje

Hola, 

Antes de nada queria darte las gracias por todo! Solo me queda una ultima duda del tema de los leds, ya me ha quedado claro que poner driver y regulador es tonteria ... pero ahora bien yo quiero hacerlo lo mas seguro possible , si tubieras que poner uno de los dos que preferirias poner? el regulador que te da siempre X voltios o el driver que te da X A , vamos que es peor para el led?

Thx!


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Zanjando ya el tema de la luz de freno este creo que sera mi diseño final





Como recordatorio los led's de 1W son de 350mA y 3,4V los de 3W son de 650mA y 2,6V .
Los he puesto en paralelo pienso que al ser tan pocos led's es mejor y mas comod no? 

Lo unico que no tengo claro R1 que valor tendria que tener para que iluminara a un 60% los 4 leds de 1W . Lo veis el resto correcto? que modificariais ? y ya con esto dejo ya el tema que seguro que ya me hago pesado.. es que no puedo estar en paro quieto sin hacer nada 

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Sí todavía no haz comprado los LEDs, compra el doble de lo que piensas comprar.
El circuito que haz puesto va a trabajar, pero por poco tiempo (los no deben conectarse en paralelo, ni ser alimentados directamente con fuente de voltaje).

Espero estar equivocado.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djwash (Mar 3, 2011)

Tengo la impresion de que no has captado nada (o casi nada) de las opciones que te hemos dado...

En tu circuito ese diodo esta de mas (por no decir otra cosa).

En todas las opciones dadas los leds van con resistencia para cada led, o para cada serie de leds, segun el caso, nunca se conectan en paralelo...

Que lastima (por los leds)

PD: Estas en lo correcto *elaficionado*...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Antes de nada gracias! se que me habeis puesto muchos ejemplos y todos iran bien , pero me apetecia hacer algo que saliera con de mi algo diferente habiendo cojido los conceptos de todos las explicaciones que me habeis dado.. que no son pocas y las cuales las agradezco mucho .
En cuanto a lo del paralelo lo siento  no lo sabia.. los pondre en serie entonces. El motivo del diodo por lo que habia entendido pensaba que era para que al estar conectada solo la luz de posicion la electricidad no pase hacia el lado derecho (luz de freno) y el por que no he puesto resistencia es por que si los leds van a 3,4V y pongo un regulador que siempre da 3,3V pues para que ponerlas? 
Siento mi ignorancia como digo hara 8 años que acabe el modulo y toque tan poco , que poco recuerdo .. desde entonces ( y arrepintiendometire mas hacia telematica que no hacia electronica)

Gracias


----------



## djwash (Mar 3, 2011)

Kissler dijo:


> Como recordatorio los led's de 1W son de 350mA y 3,4V los de 3W son de 650mA y 2,6V..



Si, de los dos tengo algunos, y de varios colores...



Kissler dijo:


> Los he puesto en paralelo pienso que al ser tan pocos led's es mejor y mas comod no?



*No es mejor*, y mas comodo? Esos leds deben ser montados en un disipador, tanto los leds de 1W como los de 3W aunque traen una base de aluminio *se debe agregar disipador si o si...* Que incomodidad te puede traer agregar una resistencia? Asi sea 1 o 1000 leds, si ya armaste todo un sistema de enfriemiento. De ahi sale lo de usar led de 5mm, son mas eficientes que los de mayor potencia y no llevan disipador...



Kissler dijo:


> Lo unico que no tengo claro R1 que valor tendria que tener para que iluminara a un 60% los 4 leds de 1W .



Seguro que ni viste el ejemplo que te deje (ni ningun otro parece), de la pagina para calcular la resistencia para los leds, y que esa resistencia de la que preguntas tienes que ir probando, hasta lograr la iluminacion deseada en POSICION...



Kissler dijo:


> Lo veis el resto correcto? que modificariais ?



El diodo esta mal, en tu circuito no esta cumpliendo la funcion que cumple en los demas ejemplos, que usan los mismos leds para posicion que para stop...

Que modificaria? mmm ya lo dije...



Kissler dijo:


> y ya con esto dejo ya el tema que seguro que ya me hago pesado..



Pesado no, terco puede ser sin ofender...



Kissler dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo



De nada...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Okey perdon! como dije queria intentar hacer algo diferente por mi mismo que no copiarlo directamente.. no sienta tan satisfactorio , si que me le leido todos y cada uno de los post creeme , el porque puse el diodo alli entendi que lo que hacia el diodo era frenar la corriente de un lado y dejar pasar la del otro, en el caso de mi circuito pense que asi conseguiria que no se encendieran los 2 led's de 3W con la energia que viene de la de posicion .
Entonces si pongo los 4 led's en serie Vt = v1+v2+v3+v4 no? por lo tanto si funcionan a 3,4V , 4 leds no podria poner en serie por que se pasa de 12V tendria que hacer de 2 en 2 y conseguir que lleguen a los leds 6,8V no? si no es asi.. es que he perdido hasta mi comprension de la cosas que puede ser... y entonces ya me cojo el libro de electrotecnia de batx y me lo empiezo a mirar de 0 jeje

Gracias por la ayuda enserio y repito no es que os quiera contradecir ni que quiera ser terco.. simplemente no me gusta hacer cosas asi y simplemente calcarlas de otro , me gusta poder decir cuando esta el resultado final .. pos mira no lo copie directamente sino que algo me costo lo mio hacerlo jeje.

Edito y ahora pensando que estoy.. si lo pongo en serie que voltaje tengo que llevar a los led's? el de 3,3V o la suma de los que ponga en serie?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2011)

Si vives en Barcelona no olvides el dinero para ir pagando multas e movilizaciones del vehículo por hacer modificaciones con material no homologado por personal no autorizado. 
Ni se te ocurra modificar nada. (o suerte con los mossos)
La ley en España se resumía básicamente en "no toques nada", desde el 15 de enero se resume en básicamente en "no toques absolutamente nada de nada"
Si las bombillas se funden compra otras de mas calidad de una marca reconocida.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Hombre hoy en dia todas las motos modernas van con Led's la mia tiene solo 4 años pero es un modelo que lleva haciendose como 15 años .. no creo que digan uy ese brilla como una moto nueva pero no tiene porque llevarla vamos a desmontarle el foco trasero para ver que tiene. Pero vamos que también como he dicho varias veces lo hago por que como estoy en paro necessito entretenerme con algo , tengo cara de bonachon y no hago el loco con la moto alguna vez me han parado sin los papeles encima y no me han dicho nada.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2011)

Todos los vehículos llevan "lo que sea" que le ponga el fabricante. Tu no puedes modificar NADA DE NADA NUNCA. Antes se podía muy poco y ahora nada.
Para hacerlo necesitas que la pieza esté homologada, que el fabricante del vehículo emita un certificado como que esa pieza se pueda usar en tu vehículo (no vale el certificado para la misma pieza en la misma moto de tu primo), un proyecto por un técnico competente y pasas la ITV para que te acepten esas modificaciones.
Si es para entretenerte, entretente pero luego no montes tu entretenimiento.
No es por ser aguafiestas, solo te informo de como está la ley, tu haz lo que quieras. Nunca pasa nada hasta que pasa. (y te crujen pero bien)


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno .. vivo al limite!  Tranquilo asumo el riesto.. no obstante se que esa es la ley teorica pero la practica nunca es asi.. si te digo que pase la itv ara unos años con un saxo con linea de escape entera (sin ningun obstaculo ni cortafuegos ni nada ) saliendome el ingeniero de la itv y demostrandole libro en mano que como la prueba de gases estaba ok no podia hacerme nada. Llevo unos meses ya con una bombilla de cruze de LEds smd 5050 tipo H3 (que no me gusta nada porque alumbra muy azul) en breves la cambiare por el high power este que quiero probar  y vamos me han parado 3 veces y nunca me han dicho nada por la luz esta. Siempre que seas discreto no seas vacilon y no te hagas notar con tu conducion no pasa nada y si pasa entiendo que como no podran comprobarlo al momento ( no son unos neones ni nada asi que dan la sema) haran como la prueba de ruidos que tendras que ir al dia siguiente algun sitio.

Respecto al esquema sabes si , si pongo los Led's en serie tendre que poner VT = v1+v2+v3 etc  o tiene que llegar el V que dan los leds?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 3, 2011)

Siempre tienes que dejar un margen para que la resistencia regule, si lo ajustas demasiado a los 12V no regula nada. Deja al menos 1 ó 1,5V para la R


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Bueno pues gracias a todos esperare que me llegue el material , probare de montarlo y ya vendre aqui a explicaros como fue todo .

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Algo parecido.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 7, 2011)

Espero esta semana tener los led's ya.. este es mi esquema final creo (sino me corregis que seguro que algo sacais  ) para hacer lo de los led's de una forma diferente (se que no es la mas sencilla)







Donde Rvariable = Resistencia a medir para que los led's de posicion alumbren a medio gas
R1 = Resistencia para un led blanco de 1W 350mA que ira para iluminar la matricula
Driver1 = Driver 5W 1A
Driver2 = Driver 3W 350mA
Driver3 = Driver 3W 350mA
Led's 0-1-2-3-6 = 3-3,6V 350mA  , 1W
Led's 4-5 = Led's ~2,8V ~800mA , 2~3W


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola:
Escribo para corregir el circuito que mande en el post #*15** ... Esto me pasa por mandar circuitos sin probar... este esta probado y funciona OK.

Disculpen mi error.

PD:Espero que nadie montara el anterior, ya que, auque funcione, no funciona como deberia... por un fallo de inplantacion, algo que se escapa a mis conocimientos, hacia que los transistores de conrtol fallaran; la unica explicacion que tengo hasta ahora, es que pueda ser por la gradiente de tension.
*


----------



## cristiantuerca (Mar 31, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sí todavía no haz comprado los LEDs, compra el doble de lo que piensas comprar.
> El circuito que haz puesto va a trabajar, pero por poco tiempo (los no deben conectarse en paralelo, ni ser alimentados directamente con fuente de voltaje).
> ...




Por favor disculpa mi ignorancia, pero quisiera saber el motivo por el cual no se pueden conectar dos leds en paralelo. Lo dices por este caso en particular o como regla general?

Por ejemplo: si tengo 2 leds de 2v y 20mA cada uno, y debo alimentarlos con una fuente de 3v, entonces debería poner a cada uno con una resistencia de 50 ohm.. Pero podría poner los led en paralelo y con ellos una única resistencia de 25 ohm?? Es lo mismo o estoy  equivocado?


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 31, 2011)

Como regla general; no se deben poner LEDs en paralelo.

No es que no se pueda (no hay ninguna fuerza superior que te impida lo contrario ;P  )... Lo que dices teoricamente es lo mismo, pero en la practica influyen mas cosas...

Te cuento, que segun he leido, antes (de que yo naciera) los LEDeran mucho mas fragiles, creo que primro hicieron los de color rojo, la eficacia era pesima comparado con los de ahora (poca luz y mucho calor), y si te pasabas de corriente se fastidiaba en seguida... imagina lo que pasaria si pusieras dos de esos LED en paralelo con una resistencia... si hubiera una pequeña diferencia entre los dos (y ten por seguro que nada es exactamente igual a otra) un LED conduciria un poquito mas que el otro, haciendo que se caliente un poquito mas, lo que hace que conduzca mas y se caliente mas, esto puede hacer que la corriente exceda, y se rompa; y como estos biejos LEDs se calientan tanto y son tan fragiles no lo soportaria. Una vez roto uno, el otro estaria sentenciado, ya que conduciria el doble de lo previsto. Los LED de ahora son mejores, pero siguen siendo LEDs.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola.

Los LEDs no deben ponerse en paralelo, porque no hay 2 LEDs iguales (no hay dos semiconductores iguales), tampoco tienen un comportamiento lineal como las resistencias (focos o lamparas), ya que los LEDs son diodos, y se excitan con corriente y no con voltaje.
Si te fijas en los datos de los LEDs, siempre te dicen Vled-máx, Vled-míx, y Iled = 20mA (típico).
Como puedes ver Vled-máx o Vled-míx es el voltaje umbral del diodo, es decir cuando por el LEDs comienza a conducir la corriente, pero no se sabe que cantidad de corriente.
Es por eso que los LEDs se excitan con fuente de corriente contante. El LED cuando es excitado con voltaje, el LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora (Rled = (Vcc-Vled)/Iled-típ ).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ever Gomez (Jul 26, 2011)

Buenos dias elaficionado, te queria preguntar sobre el esquema del stop para moto que tenes; porque en lugar de los tres diodos en serie no utilizas una resistencia de algun valor apropiado?.
Necesito saber si se puede hacer o afectaria en algo a los led.?
Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola.

Uso diodos porque me evita hacer cálculos, como el de la resistencia que tú mencionas. Pero es fácil poner una resistencia. Sólo sumas las corriente de los LEDs para la luz fija, resta el voltaje de los diodos a los 12V , y la resistencia que necesitas la obtienes dividiendo el voltaje obternido entre la corriente de los LEDs (luz fija). Una vez hallado ese valor de resistencia, calculas la potencia de la resistenicia (pero usa el doble del valor calculado).

No sé si esto es lo que deseas saber.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ever Gomez (Jul 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias elaficionado, te queria molestar con algo mas; necesito hacer una fuente de corriente constante para leds de 100 mW y la corriente es de 25 mA.Queria saber si tienes algun circuito que me puedas enviar.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.
 Cuál es el voltaje que vas a usar. Cuántos LEDs emplear
25mA generalmente es el valor máximo absoluto, no es aconsejable trabajar con ese valor, los más apropiado es usa la corriente típica (20mA).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si miras la hoja de datos del LM317 encontrarás una fuente de corriente.


----------



## hsilencio (Oct 7, 2013)

Buenas tardes.
necesito ayuda.
tengo una moto antigua la cual se alimenta de dinamo los pilotos de freno y foco de alante
quiero poner leds en la parte trasera de freno y de posicion.
vi los esquemas pero esque la duda que me surge es que cuando esta a relenti la moto me da 6 v y cuando estoy dando gas me da 12 v
si pongo un regulador a cuanto ajusto el circuito?o no habra problema?
esa es mi duda,grax


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola.

Pon un regulador de 5V (LM7805)
Haces los cálculos con 5V.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsilencio (Oct 8, 2013)

grax por responderme.
ahora una duda,cuando este dando gas y lleguen 12 v no sufrira mucho el regulador?
el esquema puedo utilizar el que vosotros pusisteis no¿


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola.

La parte metálica del regulador está conectada a tierra o cero voltios. Si tu moto tiene el chasis (el metal de la moto) conectado al negativo de la batería, puedes usar este chasis como disipador de calor para el regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hsilencio (Oct 9, 2013)

que circuito me recomiendas?
ya hice los calculos pa 5 v.


----------



## dal833 (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro por lo que me explicare lo mejor que pueda.

Hace 10 años estudie electrónica pero como a muchos se me ha olvidado casi por completo ya que no he trabajado con ello desde que deje la FP.

Mi duda es respecto a un segundo juego de luces que he instalado en el baúl de la moto. He utilizado leds de 12v y me he dado cuenta que o las dejo en modo de posición o que solo se enciendan cuando freno pues para mi sorpresa me encontré tres hilos en la moto y no 2. Pero bueno eso es torpeza mía por no mirar antes.

Ahora lo que se me ha ocurrido es bajar el voltaje con una resistencia en la luz de posición fija y que algo haga el cambio a los 12v que se activan cuando pulso el freno seria algo similar a imagen que adjunto pero no se que dispositivo tendría que poner si un rele y de que tipo o que tendria que poner. Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2014)

Los leds no se controlan por tensión, básicamente porque es imposible hacerlo. Solo se pueden controlar por corriente. Aunque es probable que lo que tu tienes sea una lámpara de led que ya llevará dentro lo que necesite para ello.
Efectivamente el circuito de luces lleva dos circuitos, uno de posición y otro de freno, los que he visto montados como tu dices solo van con el de freno.
Puedes probar a poner dos diodos, uno en cada circuito y luego el de freno directo y el de posición con una resistencia en serie a ver que pasa. Vamos, el mismo esquema que has puesto tu pero quitando el relé y poniendo dos diodos.


----------



## dal833 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok Scooter. Gracias por la información y solucionarme la duda.
He buscado que hacían los diodos y tienes toda la razón. Y así evitaría cortos en la caja de fusibles al permitir solo la conducción en una dirección.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola..dal833.bueno te cuento que hace un tiempo tenia una 110cc..y la lampara de posicion se quemaba seguido..... entonces la desarme y le puse led en la carcasa de plastico cromada ..coloque catorce....led rojos ultrabrillantes de 5mmm.... y la doble lampra la cambie por una simple de auto (el portalampara tambien )los led quedaron de posicion y la lampra para la luz de stop...ya no la tengo pro creo que aun funciona el injerto...porque se termino el problema de la lampara quemada eran chinas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2014)

Si, un relay chico, no es mucha la potencia y la resistencia que sea de 5,6 Ohm 4 Watts, para que no tengas problema.

*Fonola* muy buena sugerencia 

Saludos.


----------



## polaco19 (Abr 27, 2015)

Estimados.
¿Cómo puedo lograr este destello con un grupo de leds? (Cola de led de mi moto)




Usé el circuito adjunto para lograr el ejemplo pero es inestable, el ritmo cambia después de un rato y no logro alimentar con los 12 Voltios a los leds para obtener su máximo brillo. 

La idea es no modificar el circuito de los leds (no abrir el foco) y trabajar sobre la señal del positivo para conectarse directamente en el conector de las luces.


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2015)

No se ve el video...


----------



## polaco19 (Abr 28, 2015)

no puedo poner el link directo, pero se puede entender la direccion


----------



## djwash (Abr 28, 2015)

La inestabilidad se genera conectado a la moto?

Yo usaria un 4017 y un 555, con el 555 le das la velocidad al flasheo, al 4017 conectas el transistor de potencia para los led, en la salida 0 y 2 con un diodo 1N4148 cada una al tr, la salida 5 la mando al reset. El TR podria ser tranquilamente un 2N3904 o 2N2222, a menos que tengas led de potencia pero es raro que usen esos led en luces traseras, generalmente usan de 20ma..

Si te das una idea podrias realizar el circuito tal cual te lo describo y hacer pruebas, si te parece chino lo que te dije despues te paso un esquema asi probas..

Recorda que ni en la moto ni en ningun vehiculo tenes 12V, siempre es un poco mas...


----------



## polaco19 (Abr 28, 2015)

Gracias por responder, la inestabilidad es sin conectarlo a la moto.

La verdad... entiendo ligeramente la idea...asi k es como japones!
voy a probar de traducir lo que me dijiste pero agradeceria tu ayuda con el esquema.

Se que es un poco mas de voltaje, por lo que pretendo usar un LM7812.

Actualizacion:
Hice esto... creo que es la traduccion de lo que me planteaste. Si es asi... no me sirve 
debido a que no deseo intervenir los leds, o el circuito de ellos. Necesito intervenir la alimentacion que reciben en el conector (3 contactos) en donde el cable morado es la señal positiva de 12 volts.


----------



## djwash (Abr 30, 2015)

Modifica el circuito para que tenga la salida de 12V que necesitas, eso en la parte de transistores de salida.

No necesitas regular los 12V porque ambos IC soportan mas voltaje que el presente en la moto.


----------



## polaco19 (Abr 30, 2015)

ahi me perdi... puedes graficarlo.


----------



## djwash (Jun 7, 2015)

polaco19 dijo:


> ahi me perdi... puedes graficarlo.



Y que  paso probaste? Lograste algo? Cambia la configuracion de salida de los transistores, para que salga el positivo que necesitas.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

Mi nombre es Fabian y soy de Ezeiza y desde ya aclaro NO SE NADA DE ELECTRONICA.
Sueldo si , soy atrevido.. y he armado algunas cosas electrónicas y han funcionado, pero de teoria CERO tengo que ser sincero.
a mi si me dan el esquema y la lista de componentes los armo, ahora si no llega a funcionar olvídense que sepa cual es el problema.
YO soy un tipo de esos que le gusta inventar *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico].*. que se da maña y le busca la vuelta pero la verdad la parte teórica me falta toda.. jaja

VAMOS AL GRANO.
Con esto de la cuarentena se me dio por "diseñar" una luz Led de Posición y Stop para la moto... si muy al  *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico].* estaba evidentemente.
Obviamente como no hay un mango empece a revolver todos los cajones a ver que había ya que la onda es armar todo con cosas que tenga en casa.
Pensé en usar luces de posición de mercado para que sea facil de recambiar si se queman y encontre unos zocalitos tipo T10 que tenia por ahí tirados y los modifiqué (los achique a la mitad para que el armado entre en la óptica)
quedo así la fantasmeada..







como ven le voy a poner 3 lamparas T10 (Rojas siliconadas como Luz de Posicion)




En TEORIA consumen 0.5W por la luminosidad que tienen juraria que son minimamente de 1W cada una, pero los de la distribuidora insisten en que son de 0.5w hasta que no las tenga en mi poder no podre saber exactamente cuanto consumen.

Si son de 0.5w excelente porque lo que busco justamente es reducir el consumo todo lo posible. la lampara original es de 5W en posiscion y 21W en Stop.

AHORA VAMOS CON LAS  PREGUNTAS:
a este tipo de lamparas que son para AUTOS/MOTOS

1* es necesario ponerles alguna resistencia  como para evitar que se quemen??
tengo claro  que a un led "normal" si se le pone, pero estas lamparas que son ya diseñadas para vehículos y que en la misma lampara se ven resistencias smd incorporadas hay que agregarle una resistencia extra igual???

2* y si le pongo un DRIVER??? tambien tengo que ponerle resistencia???
tengo varios de estos tirados en un cajon ( son para led de 3W)




perdón por la ignorancia.
desde ya muchas gracias.

Bueno colegas.. he leido este hilo infinidad de veces ya y les pido mil disculpas, pero  hay algunas cosas que no me quedan claras.

1) Si le pongo un driver (con salida de 12V 300mA) a las 3 lamparas led T10 (que son de 12V 80mA) ,  tengo que debo conectarlas en serie, PERO
debo poner alguna  Resistencia igual??  a mi entender NO..
pero no estoy seguro ya..
ya que en este hilo el autor da tantas vueltas para adelante y para atras que al final no eh logrado entender bien.
aparte todas las explicaciones de este hilo son para leds "normales" es decir de 2 o 3v y es este caso mi montaje utiliza 3 lamparas Led de 12V.
mi idea de ponerle un driver como proteccion es porque es sabido que estas lamparas suelen quemarse con facilidad por causa los picos y tengo un driver en desuso.





*****************************************************************************************
Parte 2 de mi consulta.
La otra parte de mi montaje utiliza un led de 3W (3.5v 650mA)
que seria la luz de "Stop" que deberia quedar algo asi:





este led de 3W tambien lo voy a alimentar con un Driver que tengo con salida 3.5V (700mA)

he aqui mi dilema.

Puedo usar el negativo en comun para ambos drivers??

En este hilo siempre se han puesto ejemplos varios de esquemas donde tanto la fase de Posicion como la de Stop trabajan con leds del mismo voltaje y en mi montaje la fase de Posicion trabaja con 12V y la de Stop con 3.5v..
por eso no bien como puedo llevarlo adelante.

espero no me baneen por insitir en preguntar, la verdad mi intencion no es molestar sino aprender.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> 1) Si le pongo un driver (con salida de 12V 300mA) a las 3 lamparas led T10 (que son de 12V 80mA) ,  tengo que debo conectarlas en serie, PERO
> debo poner alguna  Resistencia igual??  a mi entender NO..
> pero no estoy seguro ya..
> ya que en este hilo el autor da tantas vueltas para adelante y para atras que al final no eh logrado entender bien.
> ...


No va a funcionar, si usas lámparas de 80mA con un driver que regula 300mA se quemarán.
O
Si conectas tres lámparas en serie que suma 36V a una fuente de 12V no se encenderán.

Mas bien lo segundo.

Si usas un driver de corriente constante, el driver ya regula la corriente a ese valor.

Habría que ver como son tus lámparas, si dentro llevan un driver "decente", llevan solo una resistencia o no llevan nada.



fabisan dijo:


> Parte 2 de mi consulta.
> La otra parte de mi montaje utiliza un led de 3W (3.5v 650mA)
> que seria la luz de "Stop" que deberia quedar algo asi:
> 
> ...


Si pones algo que necesita 350mA a otro algo que fuerza 700mA el resultado no puede ser bueno.
Bueno, si, para el que lo vende que te venderá otro...

Creo que no has entendido que es una fuente de corriente contante.


Respecto a si puedes o no unir los negativos dependerá de los drivers, segurmanete si, poque tengan el negativo "pasante" y regulen en el positivo, pero hay que ver como funcionan.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

ok. MUCHAS GRACIAS SCOOTER POR CONTESTAR!
ya entendi
entonces debo conectar las 3 lamparas  de 12V en paralelo?

en ese caso las conecto directo sin driver no es asi?
deberia colocarles alguna resitencia entonces como proteccion?
no sabria como calcular que resitencia poner ya que las lamparas son de 12V





parte2
el driver de 3.5v entrega maximo 700mA.. que tiene de malo si solo consumo 650mA??? no deberia trabajar mas descanzado? o la reves los estoy forzando?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> 1* es necesario ponerles alguna resitencia como para evitar que se quemen??
> tengo claro que a un led "normal" si se le pone, pero estas lamparas que son ya diseñadas para vehiculos y que en la misma lampara se ven resitencias smd incorporadas hay que agregarle una resistenca extra igual???


En principio no habría que poner nada, el problema en las motos es la amplia variación de tensión del generador, que los he visto levantar 70 voltios.
Yo analizaría las variaciones de la tensión a la que la vas a conectar para ver en que valor anda.

Yo a las T10 las he alimentado directamente con 12V y andaban perfecto, pero no les he dado mas tensión...


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En principio no habría que poner nada, el problema en las motos es la amplia variación de tensión del generador, que los he visto levantar 70 voltios.
> Yo analizaría las variaciones de la tensión a la que la vas a conectar para ver en que valor anda.
> 
> Yo a las T10 las he alimentado directamente con 12V y andaban perfecto, pero no les he dado mas tensión...



Exacto por eso queria ponerle un driver que tengo de 3W, yo lo probe aca con la fuente y puse las 3 lampras en paraleo con el driver y las deje un buen rato a ver si aguantaban y todo bien. pero bueno en la moto es otra cosa.

ya me paso antes con unas T10 de posicion delanteras similares que me duraron unos meses y se quemaron. pero esas estan directo sin driver. para mi por eso se quemaron. no recuerdo si tienen alguna resistencia puesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> Exacto por eso queria ponerle un driver que tengo que era de  un led de 3W (creo)


Primero tenes que ver si el driver soporta esas tensiones.
Segundo, las T10 funcionan "por tensión" por que tienen resistencias adentro (por lo menos las que tengo yo) mientras que los LED de 3W necesitan una fuente de corriente constante, ergo...no son directamente compatibles entre si.

Me late que vas a necesitar dos alimentaciones diferentes, una para cada modo de iluminación.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Primero tenes que ver si el driver soporta esas tensiones.
> Segundo, las T10 funcionan "por tensión" por que tienen resistencias adentro (por lo menos las que tengo yo) mientras que los LED de 3W necesitan una fuente de corriente constante, ergo...no son directamente compatibles entre si.
> 
> Me late que vas a necesitar dos alimentaciones diferentes, una para cada modo de iluminación.



esa es mi idea desde el principio.
Tengo un driver de 12V ( que en "Mi" teoria filtraria los picos )  para las 3 lamparas T10 de posicion (montadas en paralelo)
y un driver para el led de 3W de 3.5V de salida
lo que no se
es si pueden compartir el negativo. 

yo tengo todo de armados viejos que fueron quedando pero no me animo a conectar todo compartiendo el negativo por miedo a que se queme algo.
porque como dije antes de electronica no entiendo mucho.
por ahora viene aguantando esta encendido hace 1 hora aprox













acaba de ocurrir un milagro!
de la nada el led de 1W de la punta de la lampara blanca acaba de encender!
esta lampara la cambie justamente porque el led de la punta se habia quemado.





el Driver en una hora ni siquiera tomo temperatura.. 
estas 3 lamparas de prueba en total deben estar consumiendo unos 4W. la blanca unos 3W y las ambar 0.7 cada una aproximadamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> Tengo un driver de 12V


Normalmente los drivers son de corriente constante y los 12V son el limite de tension que puede generarse a la salida antes de saturar. Lo que necesitas para los T10 es una "fuente de tension de 12V"....y un driver (de corriente constante)  para el LED de potencia.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Normalmente los drivers son de corriente constante y los 12V son el limite de tension que puede generarse a la salida antes de saturar. Lo que necesitas para los T10 es una "fuente de tension de 12V"....y un driver (de corriente constante)  para el LED de potencia.



ok,  si eso lo entiendo.

el driver que puse en esta prueba no recuerdo el amperaje creo que era de 300mA pero no recuerdo bien porqeu lo compre hace unos años ya, tambien podria ser de 700mA...
la consulta es, 
estando ahi entre la fuente de alimentacion   y las T10.. 
las protege de los picos del circuito de la moto?
o estaria dañando la vida util de las lamparas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> estando ahi entre la fuente de alimentacion y las T10..
> las protege de los picos del circuito de la moto?


Si la corriente que entrega es la necesaria, puede ser que la protejan....algo.
Si la corriente que entregan es mayor, no importa si la protegen....por que mas temprano que tarde los va a quemar.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si la corriente que entrega es la necesaria, puede ser que la protejan....algo.
> Si la corriente que entregan es mayor, no importa si la protegen....por que mas temprano que tarde los va a quemar.



Claro entiendo, porque el driver esta dandole mas amperaje de lo que necesitan...
Seguramente este driver es de 700mA sino no encenderian bien todas las lamparas sobretodo la blanca que come unos 350mA o mas
y el driver despues de 1h y media no calento.

en definitiva este tipo de lamparas que ya traen resitencias adentro en cierto modo no se comportan como "leds" dentro del circuito de la moto 
es asi?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> en definitiva este tipo de lamparas que ya traen resitencias adentro en cierto modo no se comportan como "leds" dentro del circuito de la moto
> es asi?


Claro que se comportan como LEDs solo que lo hacen por tensión y no por corriente.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 2, 2020)

ok.
entonces para proteger a este tipo de lamparas de los picos del circuito cual seria la manera?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> entonces para proteger a este tipo de lamparas de los picos del circuito cual seria la manera?


Buena pregunta.....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2020)

Si se controlan por tensión, un limitador de tensión.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 3, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Si se controlan por tensión, un limitador de tensión.



Ok entiendo, el tema es que realmente no se a ciencia cierta si es que las lámparas T10 estas trabajan por tensión..
No son más que leds con resistencias incorporadas..
Perdón por la ignorancia.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2020)

Más o menos por tensión.
Si llevan resistencias para que hagan de driver es que ya los puedes alimentar a tensión constante.
Si no llevan nada entonces los tienes que alimentar con corriente constante.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 3, 2020)

si no me equivoco los chip smd negros con el numero 300 son resitencias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2020)

Resistencias de 30 Ω


----------



## fabisan (Ago 3, 2020)

entonces como "LIMITO" a 12V para filtrar los picos  de la manera mas simple? segun lei los reguladores 78xx etc son muy lentos y no filtran los picos bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> entonces como "LIMITO" a 12V para filtrar los picos de la manera mas simple?


No es tan simple, y depende de la duración y magnitud de los picos.
El sistema eléctrico de las motos es una KK y conectar ahí componentes electronicos no es de lo mas sencillo si pretendés que no se quemen.
Si conocés los dos primeros valores, contanos de cuanto son para ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es tan simple, y depende de la duración y magnitud de los picos.
> El sistema eléctrico de las motos es una KK y conectar ahí componentes electronicos no es de lo mas sencillo si pretendés que no se quemen.
> Si conocés los dos primeros valores, contanos de cuanto son para ver que se puede hacer.



perdon pero ahi me perdi.. cuales "dos primeros Valores" ??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2020)

Duración y magnitud de los picos.
Tensión y tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> depende de la *duración* y *magnitud* de los picos


Esos que mencioné ahí mismo.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 3, 2020)

apa... ahora tengo que medir eso... uhh ... palmface
 me arruinaste.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ago 5, 2020)

No se si sirve para las luces de una moto, pero este circuito sirvió perfectamente para un automóvil. De hecho hace ya varios años que funciona sin problemas.
Busca el tema "Mejorando las luces del automóvil"


----------



## fabisan (Ago 9, 2020)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> No se si sirve para las luces de una moto, pero este circuito sirvió perfectamente para un automóvil. De hecho hace ya varios años que funciona sin problemas.
> Busca el tema "Mejorando las luces del automóvil"


Gracias Ivan! por suerte ya tengo todo armando y funcionando!


----------



## fabisan (Ago 9, 2020)

Bueno al final deje de enrollarme tanto y fui a lo practico.
Desarme una de las luces de posicion viejas que tenia y le saque la resistencia que venia dentro.
Esta lampara esta funcionando correctamente hace mas de un año o 2... asi que pense que seria mas que suficiente ,
si no me equivoco es de 75ohms y 3w,  pense que si esta resistencia vienen portegiendo bien a esta lampara led que es de la vieja generacion (con leds 5050)  seguramente poniendola en el positivo comun de las nuevas T10 que voy a montar ( que ya traen cada una sus resitencias de proteccion) ayudaria a darles una proteccion extra. La luminosidad majo apenas un 10 o 15% y lo que me gusto fue que luego de estar encendidas mas de una hora no tomaban temperatura, cuando no tenian la resitencia puesta si bien brillaban mas, calentaban. asi que muy contento mantenerlas frescas sin dudas ayudara a extender su vida. Al led de  3W lo monte con el driver que tenia en desuso y funciona perfecto.












Para disipar el calor del led de 3W le hice un disipador con unos restos que tenia de unas placas virgenes
Puese 2 capas por miedo a que una no fuera suficiente, pero la verdad que la luz de stop no esta encendida demasiado tiempo, por las dudas deje el led encendido durante varios minutos y la verdad recien a los 3 o  4  minutos el disipador toma algo de temperatura..




















Para mi va a trabajar de mil maravillas el Led con este disipador ya  la luz de stop jamas esta encendida mucho  tiempo
asi que en funcionamiento normal nunca va a calentarse.




El porblema era donde montar el Driver ya que no queria hacer ninguna modificacion a la moto...
asi que decidi montarlo dentro de la misma lampara..
el dilema  era como? ...
asi que me puse manos ( y mente)  a la obra











se me ocurrio generar un "gabinete" con palillos de helado
















cree una division para separar el circuito de la luz de posicion (12V) del driver de la luz de Stop (3.5v)






le hice una caladura a la division para que calze el capacitor del driver para achicar al maximo el grosor de la lampara



Con los mismos zocalos T10 que tenia y que use para montar las lamparas de Posicion logre montar el driver















Le puse un taputa atras para dejar todo lo mas prolijo posible aunuqe no se vea la verdad, mas que nada porqeu todavia tenia que montar el culote P21 y no queria que haya ningun contacto indevido entre el culote y las tripas del invento...










paso final logra que esto tenga una biena sujecion al culote y que la lampara tenga una estructura solida y resitente para soportar el uso en la calle y no se desarme toda-
Decidi armarle una estructura de Aluminio que corte de una vieja antena de television
































Al final tuve que colocar una moneda   entre el culote y la estructura de aluminio porqeu cuando lo presente en la optica de la moto quedaba muy justo casi casi que tocaba la optica por detras, asi que la modena le dio la luz necesaria para que quede perfecto.





y asi quedo















Bueno la verdad el resultado final me dejo muy conforme, las lamparas T10 tienen una intensidad excelente a pesar de que la resistencia de proteccion disminuye un poco de su brillo original pero la verdad se ven muy bien inclusive de dia.
El Led de 3W tiene un brillo muy intenso perfecto para la funcion de Stop, recomiendo a todo aquel que tenga un proyecto parecido no usar uno mas potente,  ya que encandilarian a los que vienen detras, 3W es mas que suficiente, es realmente muy intenso.

Ahora solo falta armar bien la optica y darle un buen baño a la moto que le hace mucha falta.. jaja.


----------



## fabisan (Ago 16, 2020)

Saludos nuevamente compañeros como les va? vengo  a comentarles un detalle que acabo de descubrir que me sorprendio,
ayer saque la lampara de la moto solo para chequear el consumo efectivo que tiene, porque me habia olvidado de chequearlo al terminar todo el armado final.
Las 3 Lamparas T10 en solitario segun mis mediciones preeliminares tenian  un consumo de 140mA  (1.68w) conectadas directo sin la resistencia de proteccion extra. (la lamparas ya traen dentro 2 resistencias smd como comente)
pero ahora he medido  el consumo de las 3 lamparas funcionando juntas (en paralelo con la resistencia 75ohm de proteccion comun que puse en el positivo)   y el multimetro me acusa un consumo de apenas 70mA(0.84w) entre las 3!!  a pesar de esto la luminosidad de los led es excelente.
La verdad estoy mas que contento ya que el consumo total es infimo...
La lampara original tradicional consumia  410mA (4.82w ) y mi objetivo principal para hacer toda esta construccion era el de reducir el consumo,
pero  una vez compradas  las 3 lamparas T10 y que pude medirlas en mi casa con exactitud, el consumo real era de 1.7w cada una  y no 0.5W como decian los vendedores...   x3 me daba un total  5.04w! es decir,  al final no iba a lograr reducir el consumo,  sino que lo aumentaba!
y bueno, si bien estaba contento con la apariencia, el tema del consumo me habia dejado un sabor un poco amargo despues de tanto trabajo...
Justamente por eso es que ayer la saque para medir bien el consumo final,  cosa que no habia habia olvidado  hacers una vez terminado todo el armando.
Para  mi sorpresa y alegria  al medir con el multimetro las 3 luces de posicion juntas no llegan a consumir ni 1W!!!   Albricias! jaja
Bueno por ahora nada mas.
Abrazo a todos y gracias nuevamente
Buen Domingo.


----------

